# CANCELLED Type 1 Event Looking for urgent sign ups! Leeds Area



## Paula Maddison-Green (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi All

Please click on the link to see up and coming Type 1 Event in the Leeds area being delivered by Leeds Beckett University!  If anyone does go please can they post feedback on this thread following the event?  We need as many people signed up as possible!
http://www.leedsbeckett.ac.uk/events/faculty-events/type-1-diabetes-event/ https://twitter.com/DiabetesUK/status/887246347111477248


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2017)

The event has been listed in both Events section https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-diet-leeds-beckett-uni-8-10-sept-2017.67042/
and Exercise / Sport section https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...-diet-leeds-beckett-uni-8-10-sept-2017.67064/ of this forum.
@Paula Maddison-Green - Have a look at posts in these threads.


----------



## Paula Maddison-Green (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Sorry publicly !  I will remove the one listing from the general thread now!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2017)

Event has been cancelled. I received an email today, which included this text:
"Thank you for registering for the Type 1 Diabetes Managing Food and Insulin for Activity event. Unfortunately, due to lower levels of uptake than anticipated we have taken the difficult decision to postpone the event until early next year. As a not-for-profit initiative, it is important to us that we are able to provide a high-quality event that is both affordable to our participants and sustainable for our partners. We appreciate that this will be a disappointment and a FULL refund will be paid into the account that you paid with by the end of the week. We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your interest and hope that we have your continued support in the future. Whilst we plan to move the event into next year, the University will be holding a number of free public engagement events specifically for the type 1 diabetes community."


----------

